# Apple iOS photo-viewer that supports keywords?



## erro (Dec 29, 2013)

Is there such a thing? I want to be able to search/filter/sort the photos I have on my iPad according to the keywords that are present in them.

The built-in photo-app doesn't seem to understand keywords whatsoever. iPhoto for iOS have a tag-button, but apparently it doesn't read the IPTC-keywords. At least I don't see any keywords (and I know that they are there in the photos).

The only thing I've stumbled across so far is SortShots (https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sort-shots-ipad-edition/id365575166?mt=8) that sounds like just what I'm looking for, but the two reviews are not promising.

Anyone know anything?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 30, 2013)

The Mosaic app can do it, if you can remember what your keywords are.  I found a few more in Google, but all with 2 1/2 star reviews tops.


----------



## erro (Dec 30, 2013)

If I can "remember"? Doesn't it show the keywords?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 30, 2013)

If it does, I can't find it, but I only tried it quickly.  I just tried typing a keyword into the search field and it filtered the photos correctly.  There's no visible keyword list to filter.


----------



## erro (Dec 30, 2013)

We'll, that's pretty useless then.


----------



## boevermann (Jul 9, 2014)

Photosmith allows you to sync your keyword list back and forth. My workflow with it is to add my keywords, then export only the sidecar files out to Dropbox. At home I import my raw files outside of LR (legacy workflow of mine), then copy the sidecar files into the folder of raw files before importing into LR.

I have an issue with LR not reading the star ratings given in Photosmith, but it's a step forward given that the previous version of Photosmith seemed to output a sidecar that LR couldn't read the keywords from.

I've also used PhotosInfoPro (mind the plural photos!) but you need to know your keywords or you risk duplication or typos. But on a positive note the sidecars were readable by LR. 

FWIW, I only use this workflow while traveling. I use the non-CC version of LR so LR Mobile is not an option. But Mobile currently wouldn't work for my travel workflow anyway.


----------

